# New take on dishcloths - scrubby mitts!!



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Just found this on the craftgossip.com newsletter and I will be making these for sure to use up the small balls of yarn left over from other dish cloths. There is a download link at the end of the pattern.

I am thinking you could make these in the round and just go back and forth for a few rows for the thumb hole. just thinking aloud...

http://www.simplynotable.com/2012/chevron-scrubby-mitts/


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a bright idea!! Thanks for the site!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks for the link!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

love it!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Wooooooooooooo -Hooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

great idea. Thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, nice pattern.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

These are great!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Just found this on the craftgossip.com newsletter and I will be making these for sure to use up the small balls of yarn left over from other dish cloths. There is a download link at the end of the pattern.
> 
> I am thinking you could make these in the round and just go back and forth for a few rows for the thumb hole. just thinking aloud...
> 
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2012/chevron-scrubby-mitts/


Just what I want! have to wash-up by hand for a few days, dishwasher has thrown a tantrum


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic! Will start one today - thank you.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

AWESOMEEEE! I love to knit dishcloths. I am still a beginner but gonna try my best to make at least one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good idea, may save on the nails as well.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

What is the best yarn for dishcloths? In your experience washing them over and over and lasting?

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

I use sugar and cream. I use them for ever



ksitter said:


> What is the best yarn for dishcloths? In your experience washing them over and over and lasting?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Just bought some Dishie by Lion Brand in Tomato Red. I will let you know how that works for me. 
I have dishcloths that I have used for years. I usually wash them by hand and rinse in cold water after doing the dishes. I use them once or twice then I throw them in the laundry. They are still good, no holes yet!!!
I have used Sugar and Cream and Bernat Handicrafter and I also have some 'millends' that I got really cheap and the bag says Listowel, ON - that is in Canada - which likely means it is Bernat too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I like those! I tried the website, both by the link, and by typing it into the browser. It just sits and thinks. Darn. I will have to try it again later, if I can remember!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm going to add this to to do list. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried this out today. It took me about an hour and 50 minutes. However, it turned out way too big for my hand. My hand is 7 inches from wrist to tip of middle finger and 3 inches across from the crook of the thumb. Also, the ribbing was very loose. I didn't like the seaming done on the wrong side, either. It is a neat idea, but I have to try again making a few adjustments. I will make mine narrower and shorter and seam up on the right side, and use smaller needles for the ribbing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Camilla! When I clicked on the link, all I got when it went to the site was a blue bar at the top, and it kept "thinking". It is now saved and printed.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome..
I am adapting pattern to 4 DPN's in the round too...
I hate sewing up anything..
Will post later.



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Camilla! When I clicked on the link, all I got when it went to the site was a blue bar at the top, and it kept "thinking". It is now saved and printed.


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

These will be fun to make for upcoming church bazaar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting these will come in handy for the daughter in college.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

good idea!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. I clicked on the website that you posted. I can't get the website.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Scroll up hon...and click where I converted the pattern to a PDF file to be downloaded and printed.



Dimples16 said:


> I would love to have the pattern. I clicked on the website that you posted. I can't get the website.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the site, I just printed the pattern out and will try it when I finish knitting the new born baby hats.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Scroll up hon...and click where I converted the pattern to a PDF file to be downloaded and printed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You'


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

My MOST sincere apologies for posting the download to the mitts pattern...

I was wrong and didn't realize it.

Please all forgive me for trying to help.

Camilla


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a great idea, i see some Christmas gifts coming for these as well.

Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

How can I crochet this instead of knit? Thanks for all ur help


----------

